
The mystery of the blend (2009) - Tomte
http://web.archive.org/web/20160304093204/http://www.atmind.nl/blender/mystery_ot_blend.html
======
contingo
The 06-10-2010 version of this document (the linked one is 27-03-2009) is the
one still bundled with the Blender source.

